
Why are DevOps Engineers so hard to hire? - venturis_voice
http://www.venturi-group.com/us/why-are-devops-engineers-so-hard-to-hire/
======
dozzie
Why it's difficult? Because recruiters perform dumb keyword matching instead
of understanding the trade they work with. Don't search for "DevOps engineer",
search for "system administrator". And if the job really is about writing
tools, check these sysadmins for programming skills.

~~~
venturis_voice
All DevOps Engineers are Sysadmins but not all Sysadmins are DevOps Engineers.

~~~
dozzie
Really? Then what's the tangible difference?

------
hguhghuff
Because employers obsess about getting someone who has nothing to learn about
anything.

